# تعلم ساب وبريمافيرا واتوكاد 2007 وDrcs و........................



## محمودالحوتي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

تعلم البرامج الهندسية بيسر مع المجموعة المصرية بصمة
وإستخدام تقنيات التنمية البشرية
DRCS ]برنامج التصميم الإنشأئي بإستخدام الكود المصري
SAP برنامج التحليل الإنشأئي
SAP Applications تطبيقات التحليل الإنشأئي
Primavera برنامج ادارة المشروعات ومتابعتها
AutoCAD 2007 برنامج الرسم الهندسي ثنائي وثلاثي الابعاد
Sketch UP برنامج عمل المجسمات بسرعة فائقة
وايضا برامج التنمية البشرية وهناك المزيد
WWW.BUSSMA.COM


----------



## asrir (15 ديسمبر 2006)

Merci beucoup


----------



## محمودالحوتي (16 ديسمبر 2006)

asrir قال:


> Merci beucoup


 
الشكر لله
وجزاكم الله خيرا على التعقيب


----------



## Nsync (14 أبريل 2007)

طيب ماترفعلنا السى ديهات ديه هنا أحسن وأكسب ثواب نشر العلم أحسن من الفلوس ... أنت عارف أن ثواب نشر العلم كبير جداااا ... إنت عارف إن الإنسان بييتسأل عن عمله فيما عمل به؟؟ فشوف بقى لما الناس تنشر العلم ده وتشتغل بيه هايبقى صدقة جارية ليك فى حياتك ومماتك لأجل يعلمه الله .... إيه رائيك ؟؟ عرض أحسن مليون مره من الفلوس


----------



## عبدالحميدالعروضي (22 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا اخ محمود علي هذا البرامج


----------



## eng_eslam (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخى


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (17 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## oskar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you salam


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووررررر


----------



## صدى البحر (6 ديسمبر 2007)

سلام عليكم


هل كل البرامج السابقه مفيده للمهندس الصناعي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (6 ديسمبر 2007)

محمودالحوتي قال:


> تعلم البرامج الهندسية بيسر مع المجموعة المصرية بصمة
> وإستخدام تقنيات التنمية البشرية
> DRCS ]برنامج التصميم الإنشأئي بإستخدام الكود المصري
> SAP برنامج التحليل الإنشأئي
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الكريم 
انا معاك ان شركة بصمة الاسطوانات الخاصة بيها ممتازة من الناحية العلمية و انا شخصيا تعاملت معها و لكن للاسف خامات الاسطوانات فى غاية السوء انصح كل فرد عند شراء اى منتج من بصمة ان يعمل لها نسخة اخرى احتياطيا.
وشكرا


----------



## m.raed (16 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي اين اجد هذه الاسطوانات في مصر


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (22 ديسمبر 2007)

هل توجد في مكان اخر غير مصر؟


----------

